# Some pictures of the Snake Island and Gloydius shedaoensis



## KC.BLOOMS (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice pics, did you take them?.
I like the 2nd one, but the sunset is cool to.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 1, 2011)

Gloydius shedaoensis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 1, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Nice pics, did you take them?.
> I like the 2nd one, but the sunset is cool to.


2nd that, love the sunset shot!


----------



## KC.BLOOMS (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you. But, in fact it was sunrise


----------

